# Gun lube



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

Has anyone ever used pb blaster dry lube with Teflon as a gun lube?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've used other brands of teflon lubes with good results.
I suspect the PB brand is a good product.

Some types of guns do better with "wet" lubes though.

I like dry lubes on triggers and hammers with small critical bearing surfaces, and grease on slides and frames that take a lot of abuse.

AR type rifles with direct impingement gas systems do better with enough wet oil to keep the carbon from building up.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is going on a glock 21


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

I use gunzilla for everything, that stuff is the cat's meow.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

kdalton324 said:


> This is going on a glock 21


I use a gun grease on all my pistol slides and on the barrel where the slide tightens up on it. I’ll have to look and see what it is when I get to the house, but it works great and lasts longer than oil for lube purposes.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Mostly I use break-free clp , and Lucas red and tacky #2 grease.

CLP because I knew it was plastic safe 

red and tacky #2 because it is good grease , stays put , works on everything I have put it in and it is in my grease gun with more on the shelf 

my G17 has run flawless over 2k rounds without any maintenance after a cleaning with CLP and a little grease on the wear points front and rear and the outside of the barrel.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kdalton324 said:


> This is going on a glock 21


I'd use a dry lube on the trigger parts and a *tiny* dab of grease on the slide rails.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I like food grade mineral oil for unscented lube as well as honing oil and hair clippers. I don't use much grease on working guns due to dusty working conditions. I've used synthetic heavy duty motor oils in place. Amsoil 20-50 HD works well. It cleans up well too, better than some greases do. 

Way back when I loaded up on what was then Triflon, late '70s early '80's, black spray cans, worked excellent. Just ran out, Tri-Flow was the then new name. All I saw was small cans at huge prices. Those big ol' cans held pressure to the end.


----------

